# Internal Temperature Chart:



## realbigswede (Nov 3, 2013)

*Beef, Veal, and Lamb Internal Temperature Chart:*
*Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures*
 
 
*Degree of Doneness*

*Internal Core Temperature*

*Internal Description*

Beef - Lamb - Veal
Roasts - Steaks - Chops

*Residual Heat or Carry-Over Cooking:* Remember, the steak will continue to cook as it sets. The temperature will rise 5 degrees F. to 10 degrees F. internal temperature. So, pay attention to how long you let the cooked meat sit before serving.

Carry-over cooking is caused by residual heat transferring from the hotter exterior of the meat to the cooler center. As a general rule, the larger and thicker the cut of meat, and the higher the cooking temperature, the more residual heat will be in the meat, and the more the internal temperature will rise during resting due to carry-over cooking. This means the meat must be removed from the heat at an internal temperature lower than your desired final internal temperature, allowing the residual heat to finish the cooking.
 
 
Extra-rare or Blue (bleu)

80 to 100 degrees F
26 to 38 degrees C
 

deep red color and barely warm
 

feels soft and squishy
 

Rare
 

120 to 125 degrees F
49 to 51 degrees C
 

center is bright red, pinkish toward the exterior portion, and warm throughout
 

soft to touch
 

Medium Rare
 

130 to 135 degrees F
55 to 57 degrees C
 

center is very pink, slightly brown toward the exterior portion, and slightly hot
 

yields only slightly to the touch, beginning to firm up

Medium
 

140 to 145 degrees F
60 to 63 degrees C
 

center is light pink, outer portion is brown, and hot throughout
 

yields only slightly to the touch, beginning to firm up

Medium Well
 

150 to 155 degrees F
65 to 69 degrees C
  

mostly gray-brown throughout with a hint of pink in the center

firm to touch
 

Well Done

 

160 degrees F and above
71 degrees C
 

steak is uniformly brown or grey throughout
 

firm or hard to touch
 

*Brisket*
 

190 to 200 degrees F
88 to 93 degrees C
 

If the meat pulls apart easily, the brisket is ready to serve.
 

*Ground Meat*
Patties - Meatloaf - Meatballs
 

160 to 165 degrees F
71 to 74 degrees C

For hamburger patties, insert the digital food thermometer through the side of the patty, all the way to the middle.

 




*Poultry Internal Temperature Chart:
Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures
 *
   
*Internal Core Temperature*

*Internal Description*

Poultry

Remember that the chicken will continue to cook after it's removed from the heat and the internal temperature will rise about 5 to 10 degrees F. in the first few minutes it's off the heat.
 
 
Whole Chicken or Duck

Dark meat
 

Breast meat
 

160 to 165 degrees F.
71 to 74 degrees C.

160 to 165 degrees F.
71 to 74 degrees C.

160 to 165 degrees F.
71 to 74 degrees C.

 

Insert it in the inner thigh area near the breast of the bird, but not touching the bone. Cook until juices run clear
 
Whole Turkey
 

165 degrees F.
74 degrees C.
 

Juices run clear and leg moves easily.

A 12-pound turkey can easily handle 60 to 90 minutes of resting. During that time, temperature can rise 30 degrees if not exposed to drafts.

 

*Ground Poultry *
(Chicken and Turkey)
 

160 to 165 degrees F.
71 to 74 degrees C.
 

Turkey Stuffing 
(cooked alone or in turkey)
 

165 degrees F.
74 degrees C.
 




*Pork Internal Temperature Chart:
Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures
 *
   
*Internal Core Temperature*

*Internal Description*

Pork
Roasts - Steaks - Chops
 

Remember that the pork will continue to cook after it's removed from the heat and the internal temperature will rise about 5 to 10 degrees F. in the first few minutes it's off the heat.
 
 
Medium

140 to 145 degrees F.
60 to 63 degrees C.
 

pale pink center

Well Done

160 degrees F. and above

steak is uniformly brown throughout
   
*Pork ribs - Pork shoulders - Brisket
 *

180 to 200 degrees F. 
82 to 93 degrees C.
 

Pale white to tan. Cooked medium to well done
 
   
*Sausage *

Raw Sausage

Sausage (pre-cooked)

  

160 degrees F.
71 degrees C.

140 degrees F.
60 degrees C.
  

no longer pink
  
*Ham*

Raw Ham

Pre-cooked Ham

160 degrees F.
71 degrees C.

140 degrees F.
60 degrees C.
  




*Fish and Seafood Internal Temperature Chart:
Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures
 *
   
*Internal Description*

*Internal Core Temperature*

*Fish*
Whole - Steaks - Fillets

Salmon

Halibut, Cod, Red Snapper, Tilapia and Sea Bass


Trout

Tuna - Swordfish - Marlin

Ahi Tuna (Sashimi grade)

130 to 135 degrees F.
54 to 57 degrees C.

130 to 135 degrees F.
54 to 57 degrees C.

135 to 140 degrees F.
57 to 60 degrees C.

125 degrees F.
51 degrees C.

115 to 120 degrees F.
46 to 49 degrees C.

Fish is slightly translucent and flakes easily,

Salmon has almost do collagen. This means it will start to lose moisture more quickly than beef.

Cook until medium-rare (do not overcook or the meat will become dry and lose its flavor)

Ahi Tuna is most often served rare or seared rare. This is because the longer you cook it, the more flavor and moisture it loses. Sashimi grade tuna has been flash frozen to kill any parasites.
  
   
Shrimp
*  *

120 degrees F.
49 degrees C.

Cook until medium-rare and the shrimp just start to turn pink (do not overcook or the shrimp will become dry and lose its flavor). 
 

Medium-size, boiling

Large-size, boiling

Jumbo-size, boiling

3 to 4 minutes

5 to 7 minutes

7 to 8 minutes
   
Lobster
*  *

  
Place thermometer in the tail to check the internal temperature. Lobster requires a high temperature than other fish since its muscle fibers are longer and require more heat to shrink.
  

Boiled or Steamed, whole Lobster

Grilled Lobster


Baked, Grilled or Broiled Lobster Tail - each

175 degrees F.
79 degrees C.

145 degrees F.
62 degrees C.

135 to 140 degrees F.
57 to 60 degrees C.

Shell cut -  piggyback lobster tail (lobster meat is exposed).
   
Scallops

*  *

120 degrees F.
48 degrees C.

Sear, bake, or broil each side for approximately 4 minutes or until an instant-read cooking or meat thermometer inserted into their centers reach 115 degrees F. Remove from heat. The carryover cooking will add another 10 to 15 degrees, for an ideal final temperature of 125 to 130 degrees F. They should also have lost their translucence and turn opaque.
 
 
Clams* - Mussels - * Oysters

*  *

Cook clams, mussels, and oysters until their shells just open. Throw away the ones that do not open.
 
 
  
*Baked Goods Internal Temperature Chart:
Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures
 *
   
*Internal Description*

*Internal Core Temperature*

*Breads*

Quick Breads (Breads, Muffins and Cornbread)

Yeast Breads

Soft Breads/Dinner Rolls

Sourdough Breads

Cinnamon Rolls

Water temperature to add yeast

200 degrees F.
93 degrees C.

200 to 210 degrees F.
93 to 99 degrees C.

180 to 190 degrees F.
82 to 88 degrees C.

200 to 210 degrees F.
93 to 99 degrees C.

190 to 200 degrees F.
87 to 93 degrees C.

105 to 115 degrees F.
41 to 46 degrees C.

Insert the thermometer from the side of the bread. If the bread is in a loaf pan, insert it just above the edge of the pan directing it at a downward angle.
   
*Cakes - Cupcakes*

Carrot Cake

Clafouti (with fruit)

Devil's Food Cake - Red Velvet Cake

Molten Chocolate Cakes

Pound Cake

Tres Leches Cake, Three-Milk Cake

Upside-Down Cakes

205 to 209 degrees F.
93 to 98 degrees C.

205 to 209 degrees F.
93 to 98 degrees C.

160 degrees F.
71 degrees C.

205 degrees F.
93 degrees C.

160 degrees F.
71 degrees C.

210 to 212 degrees F.
99 to 100 degrees C.

200 degrees F.
93 degrees C.

190 to 200 degrees F
88 to 93 degrees C
 

Insert thermometer in the center of the cake.

Remember: The cooking process continues even after you remove the cake out of the oven. As the cake cools, the residual heat on the surface slowly penetrates to the middle.

Cheesecakes

150 degrees F.
65 degrees C.

When the internal temperature of a cheesecake rises beyond 160 degrees F. while baking, it will always crack. To prevent this from happening, Take it out of the oven when the cheesecake reaches 150 degrees F. at the center to avoid over baking.

  
   
*Pies*

Chocolate Cream Pie

Custard Pie - Cream Pies

Fruit Pies (Blueberry, Blackberry, etc.)

Pecan Pie

Pumpkin Pie

Sweet Potato Pie

Meringue Pies

165 degrees F.
74 degrees C.

170 to 175 degrees F.
76 to 79 degrees C.

175 degrees F.
79 degrees C.

200 degrees F.
93 degrees C.

175 degrees F.
79 degrees C.

175 degrees F.
79 degrees C.

160 to 165 degrees F.
71 to 74 degrees C.

Insert thermometer a couple inches in from the edge of the pie.
   
*Puddings and Custards:*

Bread Pudding

Creme Brulee

Baked Custard (Old Fashion)

Flan

160 degrees F.
71 degrees C.

175 degrees F.
79 degrees C.

160 degrees F.
71 degrees C.

175 degrees F.
79 degrees C.

Insert thermometer in the centers. Begin checking temperature about 5 minutes before recommended time.
 
 
*Candy or Sugar Syrup Temperature*
*Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures
 *
 
*Internal Core Temperature*:

*Description:*

*Candy:*

When using a temperatures specified below are for sea level. At higher altitudes, subtract 1° F from every listed temperature for each 500 feet above sea level.
 
 
Thread Stage

230 to 235 degrees F.
110 to 112 degrees C.

*Syrup and Binding agent for fruit pastes: *
A spoonful of sugar drizzled over a plate forms a fine, thin thread. This stage makes a syrup, not a candy.
 

Soft-ball Stage

235 to 240 degrees F.
112 to 116 degrees C.

*Fudge, Fondant, Creams, Penuche, Maple, etc:*
When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it forms a ball that does not hold its shape when pressed with your fingers.
 

Firm-ball Stage

244 to 248 degrees F.
118 to 120 degrees C.

*Caramels and Divinity:*
When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it forms a ball that holds its shape, but it still sticky, when pressed with your fingers.
 

Hard-ball Stage

250 to 266 degrees F.
121 to 130 degrees C.

*Taffy and Marshmallows*
When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it forms a ball that holds its shape but is pliable.
 

Soft-crack Stage

270 to 290 degrees F.
132 to 143 degrees C.

*Butterscotch and Toffee:*
When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it scan be stretched between your fingers and separates into hard but not brittle threads. 
 

Hard-crack Stage

300 to 310 degrees F.
149 to 154 degrees C.

*Brittles and Lollipops:*
When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it will solidify but will separates into hard brittle threads.
 

Light Caramel Stage

320 to 335 degrees F.
160 to 170 degrees C.

*Glazes, coating agent *
Poured onto a white plate the syrup will be honey-golden in color.
 

Dark Caramel Stage

Up to 350 degrees F.
177 degrees C.

Watch carefully as any temperature above 350 degrees F. begins to burn the sugar and it will develop a bitter, burnt taste.
 

*Glazes, coating agent *
Poured onto a white plate the syrup will be deep reddish amber in color

  
*Vegetables** Internal Temperature Chart:
Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures
 *
   
*Internal Core Temperature*

*Description*

Baked Potato

Boiled Whole Potato

210 to 212 degrees F.
98 to 100 degrees C.

200 degrees F.
93 degrees C.

Potatoes are done if tender when pierced with a fork and the internal temperature reached.

  
*Water Temperature Chart:
Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures
 *
 
*Internal Core Temperature*

*Description*

Check out my articles on  How To Boil Water - Boiling Points of Water and Poaching vs. Simmering vs. Boiling
 
 
Tepid Water

Warm Water

Hot Water

Poach

Simmer

Slow Boil

Boiling

85 to 105 degrees F.
29 to 40 degrees C.

115 to 120 degrees F.
46 to 48 degrees C.

130 to 135 degrees F.
54 to 57 degrees C.

160 to 180 degrees F.
71 to 82 degrees C.

185 to 200 degrees F.
85 to 93 degrees C.
  

205 degrees F.
96 degrees C.

212 degrees F.
100 degrees C.

Water is comparable to the temperature of the human body.

Water is touchable but not hot.

Water too hot too touch.

Poaching is "to cook an item by submerging it in a liquid that is just barely simmering." Poaching is not a rolling boil. Poaching, compared to boiling, is a much gentler technique.

A simmer is sometimes called a "gentle boil." Small bubbles periodically rise to the surface - the gentler and slower the bubbles, the lower the temperature.

There is more movement and noticeably larger bubbles than simmering.

The water is rolling, bubbling, and steaming.
High Altitude: Each 500 foot increase in altitude will cause a drop of approximately one (1) degree in the boiling point.
 
*Misc. Internal Temperature Chart:
Fahrenheit and Celsius Cooking Temperatures
 *
 
*Internal Core Temperature*

*Description*

Casseroles and Leftovers

165 degrees F.
74 degrees C.
 

Insert thermometer in the center.

Egg Dishes

160 degrees F.
71 degrees C.
 

When eggs are part of the recipe it is necessary that the internal temperature of the baking item reach at least 160 degrees F. (71 degrees C.) in order to kill any dangerous bacteria.
 

Egg Nog and Ice Cream Custard

160 to 165 degrees F.
71 to 74 degrees C.
 
 

Not my chart but I thought is was a good reference. Original here: http://whatscookingamerica.net/Information/MeatTemperatureChart.htm


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2013)

_[emoji]169[/emoji] copyright 2004 by Linda Stradley - United States Copyright TX 5-900-517- All rights reserved. _This web site may not be reproduced in whole or in part without permission and appropriate credit given. If you quote any of the history information contained below for research in writing a magazine or newspaper article, school work or college research, and/or television show production, you must give a reference to the author, Linda Stradley, and to the web site What's Cooking America.

My mistake.....  the Terms of Service, for use of the forum, has changed again....   

I apologize for putting that up.....      

Dave


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 3, 2013)

I have inserted that at the bottom.... with the website link.....


----------

